# Where could i buy r4 ds in New York city?



## saci (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey folks,i`m going to stay at New York this week and i need to buy a r4 ds for my ds lite,can anyone say where i would by this stuff in New York city or a good site on the internet...thanks.


----------



## ejx982 (Jun 3, 2007)

www.realhotstuff.com  I've ordered a few things from them, very fast.  They are based in New Jersey, so it should get to you very fast.

http://www.fusion-consoles.com/-c-78.html is in New York, actually you should hit the R4 website, and look for resellers.

ejx982


----------



## saci (Jun 3, 2007)

Thx man


----------



## superrob (Jun 4, 2007)

w00t they are expensive.

Use dealextreme
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1899 
43.95 Bucks for an R4 and a 1GB MicroSD/TF card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And the shipping is free and kinda fast


----------



## lotto996 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(saci @ Jun 2 2007 said:


> Hey folks,i`m going to stay at New York this week and i need to buy a r4 ds for my ds lite,can anyone say where i would by this stuff in New York city or a good site on the internet...thanks.




This place sells Flashcarts, http://www.jnlgame.com/ they are in China Town in NYC, I dunno if they have R4 Specifically though... I remember seeing Supercards when I was there @ christmas 12/06

There is also a place on the Lower East Side that is packed floor to ceiling with used and new games, and I saw an M3 Simply DS there when I was there 2 months ago, I cant remember the name, and I cant find anything that looks familiar on googlemaps, but you might ask around some more, or try doing to more research on the internet, I do remember that they had a 4 ft. tall Super Mario Statue w/ Raccoon Tail in the window 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 w00t


----------

